# X-touch compact midi mode



## bracken (Aug 27, 2020)

sorry, no idea with this stuff. With the XTC, in midi mode in logic, do you need to set it up as a controller, or just do midi learn for every thing you want it to do? People talk about using the editor to control cc, but it seems like it does nothing until you utilise midi learn - any help appreciated


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 30, 2020)

The short answer is both.

Some things are pre-programmed to respond to a certain CC. For example, pretty much every Kontakt instrument (or, for that matter, MIDI-controllable instrument in general) will be programmed to have CC7 control volume. CC1, “expression,” is often controlling secondary volume (the use case generally being that CC7 controls “coarse” volume and CC11 controls “fine”). CC1, “modulation,” is typically a catch-all for controlling something expressive, like bow pressure for stringed instruments, or breath dynamics for woodwind or brass instruments.

Yes, it doesn’t make sense that CC2, “breath,” isn’t always pre-programmed for that. And you’d think “expression” would be used for things more expressive than just volume. Ignore it, MIDI is a mess, accept it. Go by the numbers, not the names.

You can MIDI learn stuff if you’d like, but you don’t always have to for everything. Most things follow the template explained above relatively closely.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 30, 2020)

AlexRuger said:


> MIDI is a mess, accept it.



Definitely feel a new studio T-Shirt coming along!


----------



## bracken (Aug 31, 2020)

Haha, thanks, very much appreciated


----------

